# Question about tempered hard board



## brandon

Just got a job doing a big mural for a big company here (I'm an artist for a living lol) I talked them into letting me building a "bill board" rather than painting straight onto their nice brick. My question is has any one ever used tempered hard board in this type of exterior application and if so how does it stand up to the elements. I know its rated for exterior use just never tried it and would like some input before I use it


----------



## Mr. Peet

I have not, but we used marine grade plywood at a kids camp for a broken glass masonry mosaic. Sealed it and it looked great for 5 years. The last two years the masonry has been cracking at a quickening rate.


----------



## Schroedc

If we're talking the Masonite type stuff, it can hold up well for an extended period of time BUT there are some particulars on how edges need to be dealt with after its cut and where fasteners were put through it. I'd reach out to the manufacturer for whatever brand you decide to go with for their recommended practices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

You need to water proof it's edges first. If you dont it will start to look like a well thumbed phonebook on the edges. After that it will bubble, warp and then fall apart after a while
We use it in construction to cover floor we want to save. It's called masonite in New England area..they tell you it's good stuff outdoors, but in the real world its ok...if you seal the edge. 
Everything will bubble warp outside in the elements.


----------



## Mike Mills

I don't know that it will work for you but have you considered Hardie board panels. The back should be smooth and they usually have a 30-50 year warranty. Combination of fiberglass and concrete.

http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin

Hardie board is a good idea. A little pricey perhaps and not being an artist not sure if the rough surface would be conducive to easy brushstrokes but yes the stuff would outlast the paint itself for sure.


----------



## ripjack13

That's actually a good idea. It would look pretty cool with the surface texture. Kinda like and old style sign on wood.


----------



## Mike Mills

The side show in the link is the normal _exterior_ side which is textured to look like wood. The back is not textured and while not 100% smooth is a lot smoother than painting on brick would be.


----------



## brandon

Thanks for all the input. Will let you all know how it turns out


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Just remember Pictures or it never happened.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brandon

Will definitely post pics


----------



## brandon

Installing the painting this afternoon will post pics this evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Awesome!!! I can't wait to see it!!


----------



## brandon

Just about got it finished

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## JR Parks

Brandon,
Good looking! Did you use the Hardie board?


----------



## brandon

Thanks JR yes I did and it weighs a ton lol


----------



## ripjack13

Looks real good Brandon!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Nice job Brandon. I'll bet there are a lot of hours in that. Well done.


----------



## Mr. Peet

I like it. What kind of clear finish did you use to protect it from snot nosed punks with spray paint? We had a girl that did a smaller mural that was vandalized and the cleaning agent ruined her art work.


----------



## justallan

Brandon, nice job for sure. That's one you get a daily reminder of your work every time you drive by. Nicely done.


----------



## brandon

Thanks guys. Yes there are well over 200 hours in it. I have not put a clear finish over it. They are having plexi glass installed in the frame


----------

